# First 2012 X5 PCD deliveries?



## pfbz (Oct 17, 2010)

Any idea when the first 2012 model year X5 PCD deliveries will be scheduled?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Two weeks from build date on average....see this thread
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5781183#post5781183

Obviously, they can't build them until the model year changes over....typically sometime in Oct ?


----------



## pfbz (Oct 17, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> Obviously, they can't build them until the model year changes over....typically sometime in Oct ?


That of course is the info I am asking about... I've heard much earlier than Oct.

Since posting the question, I've been told beginning of April will be 2012 production for X5's, but I guess I'm looking for verification at this point.

Much earlier than I would have thought, and it will definitely affect wether I go ahead with a late February delivery or wait another five weeks and pick up a 2012.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

For new model year vehicles, we typically have to factory in another week or two. Usually they are late releassing the EPA approvals which can delay the delivery. This also applies to new models.


----------



## Dann902 (Oct 17, 2007)

I was at the dealer today and the wife and I were looking at the X5. The SA told me that the 2012 model year for the X5 will start in March.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

I think 2012 X5 starts in April. Been told that by a couple of dealers as well as on the Fest boards.

I ordered an X5 35d and the dealer's allocation for production is in March and it's a 2011. I looking to drive it back to SoCal all the way from PC!


----------

